# Sublimation on Glass Tiles, and License Plates



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Greetings members,

1. I want to know If I can overlap my image on glass tiles, license Plates, Coasters, or Mouse Pads, or other flat substrate, or does It have to be lined up prefectly with the edge of the substrate.

2. The length of dwell time to make the dye sub transfer, depends on the material that I am transfering, ie aluminum, as opposed to a plastic substrate.

3. can I just purchase just one 9X12 Dye Sub Transfer from a supplier, or do I have to buy larger quanties. If a client wants one Pic of his family so to speak, would I have to buy a dozen pcs, and try and sell him his image on more pieces, or products? Please pass on Dye sub suppliercontacts. I really want to try this out. Thanks to all replies in advance. 


All the Best,
Jim


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

1. I want to know If I can overlap my image on glass tiles, license Plates, Coasters, or Mouse Pads, or other flat substrate, or does It have to be lined up prefectly with the edge of the substrate.

If by overlap you mean making the image larger than the substrate, this makes alignment easier. I usually leave about .05 all the way around when doing this (more for mouse pads and soft coasters since they tend to grow when under pressure). For glass tiles it would depend on the image and weather it covered the whole tile.

2 All pressing times vary by product and by manufacturer so read the instructions.

3 I would suggest if you are having transfers made by someone else that you have them press them. There are a lot of things that can go wrong in dyesub and you will not know untill it has been pressed. If you have somebody print for you I would suggest finding somebody close and plan on becoming real good friends because you will see a lot of them. Or just find a printer, new or used and buy some ink and paper and start learning yourself.


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks BRC,

Buying a printer is something that i might do in the future. I just want to try something new. I thought that Dye Sub was just like plastisol transfers, heat, dwell time, and pressure. I'm not aware of the other factors that go into dye sub.

I would like to do glass tiles, mousepads, keychains, metal plaques, car flags, t-shirts, and anything else that I can make some money with.

That's a good idea telling the manufacturer to press one before they send the image out. I want to know If I can buy just one print, or do I have to buy a stack of images.

Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

Check out DyeSub.org - An educational site for dye sublimation and digital transfer printing..
This same link is on the left under the heading "T-Shirts Sites".
Be sure to click on the "Articles" link. There is a lot of info for you there.
After reading check out the forum. You can ask for someone there to print and send you a transfer. If you supply the artwork it might not cost you very much.
There is a very large list of suppliers also listed.

M


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You can probably find someone to print just one dye sub transfer for you. At what price, might be a different discussion depending on how busy that person is. You should also understand that you will want to press the transfer as soon as possible. The dye sub ink can dry out on the release paper over time and the colors will not be as bright. Depending on the graphic, it could look okay or not. You should really find someone that is close (or driving distance) from you.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

jimhack3 said:


> 1. I want to know If I can overlap my image on glass tiles, license Plates, Coasters, or Mouse Pads, or other flat substrate, or does It have to be lined up prefectly with the edge of the substrate.


Yes, you want to make the image a little larger than the substrate if you want complete coverage, such a with a mousepad or license plate.



jimhack3 said:


> 3. can I just purchase just one 9X12 Dye Sub Transfer from a supplier, or do I have to buy larger quanties. If a client wants one Pic of his family so to speak, would I have to buy a dozen pcs, and try and sell him his image on more pieces, or products? Please pass on Dye sub suppliercontacts. I really want to try this out. Thanks to all replies in advance.


I've never heard of anybody that prints out DyeSub transfers for people. I would agree with the previous poster, just have them do the transfer if they are printing it. The ink is very expensive and DyeSub is VERY easy to screw up. And if you do, you just wasted the print and the substrate.


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

DAGuide said:


> You should also understand that you will want to press the transfer as soon as possible. The dye sub ink can dry out on the release paper over time and the colors will not be as bright. Depending on the graphic, it could look okay or not. You should really find someone that is close (or driving distance) from you.


As soon as possible means within a month, or within days/ hours after printing?

All the Best,
Jim


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

jimhack3 said:


> As soon as possible means within a month, or within days/ hours after printing?


The answer to this one depends on who you talk to. Some people say days ans some say months. I don't think it's a real problem if they are stored properly in a sealed bag to keep moisture out. But are you willing to take that chance on something that costs you $3 or $4 a sheet or more.


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

PrintMonkey said:


> Check out DyeSub.org - An educational site for dye sublimation and digital transfer printing..
> This same link is on the left under the heading "T-Shirts Sites".
> Be sure to click on the "Articles" link. There is a lot of info for you there.
> After reading check out the forum. You can ask for someone there to print and send you a transfer. If you supply the artwork it might not cost you very much.
> ...


Thanks Print Monkey,
I'll check the site out.

All the Best,
jim


----------



## PromoPlus (Jun 29, 2007)

Ive done the glass sublimation tile, Its great and what a great products. One question? Where is a better place to purchase the glass tile?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Lots of places:
- Conde Systems - Condé Systems, Inc. - The digital imprinting specialists.
- The Paper Ranch - Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source
- Johnson Plastics - Johnson Plastics Home Page
- Coastal Business Supplies - Transfer Paper, Heat Press, Ink Cartridges, Copier Toner - Coastal Business Supplies (I think they have them)


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

You might also check out Bison tiles. Bison Coating and Supply - TILE!


----------

